# The BOOM has surfaced



## wmflyfisher (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like he's trying to make a come back 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZNtoV4mHKDI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZNtoV4mHKDI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brunofishing (Nov 13, 2010)

This should be good!!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Nov 13, 2010)

I missed something here...what is BBBoom?   A homemade or custom topwater bait I assume.

LJ


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 13, 2010)

Lanier Jim said:


> I missed something here...what is BBBoom?   A homemade or custon topwater bait I assume.
> 
> LJ




Both.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=582807


----------



## Lanier Jim (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool - has anyone else ever tried it?  I love topwater bites on Lanier but I have a love for Spro dawgs and Zara Spooks.  BUT - Iv'e been testing a topwater that looks and fishes great...but can only get blowups on it...and I mean knocking the bait 2' out of the water!

LJ


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 13, 2010)

LJ,
Don't know the design of your test lure, but can you rig the rearmost hook on a 2" cable or wire, rather than attached close to the body of the lure? This might get some hookups.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll give that a try.   Not sure why they won't take the bait...probably color...or size.  But - I'm telling you, I had 2-3 fish knock the thing out of the water today.   Same thing happened a week or so ago...I even posted that some ilegally intorduced "seals" to Lanier because they were knocking my topwater bait out of the water.   

Someone else mentioned a trialer too...I always used a jig and grub rigged ahead unless it was a popping cork rig.

BTW - Gator Nation....GO DAWGS!

LJ


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2010)

You can't keep a good man down. BB Boom for life.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it just me - or does BB Boom look like John Cougar Mellencamp?

LJ


----------



## Noodle (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim if you really dont know about bb boom, you are gonna have to watch some of his videos to check out raymond and his topwater baits.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah it stinks because you can't find any of his original videos anymore. Maybe he will start some up again. We should all contact him with interest in the BOOM so he can teach us how to short and long cast again!


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 14, 2010)

He tryied to tell ya, he tryied to tell people and they wudnt lissen, now hes got it on felm...love the black micheal jackson thriller jacket too


----------



## LittleFish (Nov 14, 2010)

Big Fish. John Cougar definitely...Hurt So Good!


----------



## brunofishing (Nov 15, 2010)

shor tcast lonwgcast bbboomis backbabby


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2010)

He said it was going to be this fall. I think he is a couple of years late though.


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is a link to some pics, and he also wants to meet the world record bass.

http://www.myspace.com/538225355


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think that fish will go about 10 pounds....BB BOOM!


----------



## trickworm (Nov 15, 2010)

broken broom stick thats all I gotta say


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Nov 16, 2010)

Well it did catch a fish. I give him credit for that.  Good catch!


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2010)

The man can catch fish. Those 8 -10 lbers are very common though. He was just putting on a show for the camera. Here is some background info:
I promise I have not made any changes to this.

Details
Status: Married
Here for: Networking, Friends
Hometown: THOMASTON
Orientation: Straight
Height: 0' 4" 
Ethnicity: Other
Zodiac Sign: Aquarius
Smoke / Drink: No / No
Occupation: THE BEST BASS CAUGHTER


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 16, 2010)

> Raymond and tracy Eubanks
> 
> check out our new bb boom bait company web site at http://bbboombaitcompany.webs.com/




Try the link.


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Try the link.



I guess they can't keep up with the orders.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Lanier Jim said:


> Cool - has anyone else ever tried it?  I love topwater bites on Lanier but I have a love for Spro dawgs and Zara Spooks.  BUT - Iv'e been testing a topwater that looks and fishes great...but can only get blowups on it...and I mean knocking the bait 2' out of the water!
> 
> LJ



I have one...it's Custom painted too...


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I have one...it's Custom painted too...



can you post a pic of the mysterious bb boom....from what little i could see in the video it looks like a cross between a frog shape and a heddon torpedo


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2010)

No two are alike.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm sure Raymond is a fine fellow, and well intentioned, BUT --

Here is a homemade lure,

<img src="http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/media/1951/med_1_Muskyshots_021.jpg" style="width: 320px; height: 212px; border: 0" alt="imgTag"  />



and here is Raymond's lure,

<img src="http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=568737&stc=1&d=1289925824" style="width: 600px; height: 450px; border: 0" alt="imgTag"  />


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm sure Raymond is a fine fellow, and well intentioned, BUT --
> 
> Here is a homemade lure,
> 
> ...



Both lures look good, but only one has proof.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 16, 2010)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Well it did catch a fish. I give him credit for that.  Good catch!



Are you sure he caught that fish on the BB Boom?  The strike wasn't on tape.  Just saying. 

This is my favorite from the myspace page:



> About me:
> I AM THE VERY BEST HANDMADE TOPWATER PLUG FOR SALE TODAY!!! THERE IS NOTHING BETTER IN MY DAY THAN TO HELP A FISHERMAN CAUGHT HIMSELF A TROPHY BASS. BUY ME AND YOU WILL SEE I AM THE BEST, BORN RIGHT HERE IN SMALL THOMASTON, GA WHERE REAL FISHERMAN COME FROM..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you sure he caught that fish on the BB Boom?  The strike wasn't on tape.  Just saying.



Do I stand corrected?  See for yourself!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_NLgrFxutoM?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_NLgrFxutoM?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't keep a dedicated crack/meth head down !!!!!!!!


Bring back Raymond !!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> can you post a pic of the mysterious bb boom....from what little i could see in the video it looks like a cross between a frog shape and a heddon torpedo



Here's mine...

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4424348&postcount=14


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4424348&postcount=14



How much was it?


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> How much was it?



It was a gift...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> It was a gift...



You on the prostaff?


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> It was a gift...



Yea right! $375.00 I know what you paid.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You on the prostaff?



Yeah...you see our team shirts...



riprap said:


> Yea right! $375.00 I know what you paid.



Probably a good starting point for an auction!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the pics.  I'll just stick with a spook or torpedo or devil's horse...roughly the same shape.  Now I'm wondering what's so "special" about this lure???  

Maybe it's jsut saying bb boom baby every few seconds as you reel in a fish?  Just guessing here


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2010)

Roland says SON! and Raymond says BB BOOM! All the great ones have a line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2010)

riprap said:


> Roland says SON! and Raymond says BB BOOM! All the great ones have a line.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I have one...it's Custom painted too...


----------



## donniehicks (Nov 17, 2010)

you do not have a original bb boom


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

donniehicks said:


> you do not have a original bb boom



Yeah mine is an upgraded version...We call it the BB-Broom... One sweep of the rod tip and 12 lbers jump in the boat, or on the bank of your favorite private lake you might be poaching...


----------



## basschaser (Nov 17, 2010)

you dont even need a boat with that lure
just fish from the bank


----------



## fburris (Nov 17, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Yeah mine is an upgraded version...We call it the BB-Broom... One sweep of the rod tip and 12 lbers jump in the boat, or on the bank of your favorite private lake you might be poaching...



Uh ohhh! it has started again. I have this uncontrollable laugh. Thanks Raymond.

Too funny!

I have not been catching them on mine lately. I think maybe I am using short casts and they are wanting the long casts.

I poke fun, but I hope the man makes a million..I wonder how much he pays his kids to paint those lures?


----------



## donniehicks (Feb 3, 2011)

bb.boom baby i bet teen bass will be caught this spring we will film it west point lake tobo and outhers and ray is back he is ok been trow alot but still with us praise god and thanks for all your prayers


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2011)

All right donnie thanks for the update. I was just thinking how the boom was making a big comeback when raymond had to go to the hospital. I cannot wait to see the new videos.
I will be on the lookout for the staf at west point.


----------



## JigNchunk (Feb 4, 2011)

Git em boy


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Feb 4, 2011)

Everytime I see the "legendary" BB Boom, I can't help but think that just looks like the old Devil Horse lures and Torpedo lures my granddaddy used to fish with.  Only the commercial lures were better made.

Just my thoughts....


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Feb 4, 2011)

What's the lure called?


----------



## BuckBass56 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wait a minute. Is this the same guy that allegedly caught a16lbs largemouth out of tobesofkee? I had heard that it wasn't true and the guy was just trying to pump his custom topwater lure. Never put it together till now. I may be wrong about this but even still...BB Boom Baby...hahaha...that is some funny stuff.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 5, 2011)

BuckBass56 said:


> Wait a minute. Is this the same guy that allegedly caught a16lbs largemouth out of tobesofkee? I had heard that it wasn't true and the guy was just trying to pump his custom topwater lure. Never put it together till now. I may be wrong about this but even still...BB Boom Baby...hahaha...that is some funny stuff.



Well you know how it goes. You catch a 3 lb. bass and you tell uncle Joe. He tells aunt Clara. Aunt Clara tells cousin Ida and cousin Ida tells cousin CLiff and you have yourself a 16 LB large lips that you believe you caught cause everybody says you did. Word gets out to the newspaper and now your famous. Now you have put that bass in the bathtub for some picture taking. Hold that bass up to the camera and you got yourself a huge bass. Very simple way to catch a big bass. Try it sometime.


----------



## riprap (Feb 5, 2011)

Everyone needs money. If you can trick an angler into buying a lure more power to ya. No different than a pro saying he won the tournament on one bait, that is his sponsor, and using another.


----------



## BuckBass56 (Feb 5, 2011)

riprap said:


> Everyone needs money. If you can trick an angler into buying a lure more power to ya. No different than a pro saying he won the tournament on one bait, that is his sponsor, and using another.



Very true. You know its a lot easier to fool the fishermen than it is to fool the fish.


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like we got a couple newbies to Woodys and BB Boom hoopla!


----------



## riprap (Feb 5, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> Sounds like we got a couple newbies to Woodys and BB Boom hoopla!



It's never too late to learn about what legends are made of.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 5, 2011)

donniehicks said:


> bb.boom baby i bet teen bass will be caught this spring we will film it west point lake tobo and outhers and ray is back he is ok been trow alot but still with us praise god and thanks for all your prayers


 He should go to westpoint during the elite series and sell some Booms to the pros


----------



## BuckBass56 (Feb 6, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> Sounds like we got a couple newbies to Woodys and BB Boom hoopla!



I'm not even gonna lie. I've been reading about the BB boom for years and just the other day figured out what the heck yall have talking about.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 6, 2011)

Let the sponsorships begin!  This was taken from another members post last march from a conoe thread! BB BOOM BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JigNchunk (Feb 6, 2011)

BB BOOM, BULL SHAD, it's all the same. Although Raymond probably caught his on a hook instead of shocking them.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 6, 2011)

JigNchunk said:


> BB BOOM, BULL SHAD, it's all the same. Although Raymond probably caught his on a hook instead of shocking them.


Nothing can be the same as a BOOM. No one is alike, they are dynamic. BB Boom baby


----------



## donniehicks (Feb 15, 2011)

sorry it is different there will be big bass caught.this spring on film. BB.BOOM i comeing near you look out for the new film the 15bl is in atlanta ga bass pro was caught on a bb.boom plug 8.2 at dog river go look for your self. the pic is there


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 15, 2011)

donniehicks said:


> sorry it is different there will be big bass caught.this spring on film. BB.BOOM i comeing near you look out for the new film the 15bl is in atlanta ga bass pro was caught on a bb.boom plug 8.2 at dog river go look for your self. the pic is there



That would be a sweet pic to see.


----------



## yakdawg (Feb 16, 2011)

donniehicks said:


> sorry it is different there will be big bass caught.this spring on film. BB.BOOM i comeing near you look out for the new film the 15bl is in atlanta ga bass pro was caught on a bb.boom plug 8.2 at dog river go look for your self. the pic is there



Cool, when is the film coming out? Can't wait to see the next Boom toad!


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2011)

donniehicks said:


> sorry it is different there will be big bass caught.this spring on film. BB.BOOM i comeing near you look out for the new film the 15bl is in atlanta ga bass pro was caught on a bb.boom plug 8.2 at dog river go look for your self. the pic is there



I have washed my hands of BPS, but I may get them dirty to see that.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 16, 2011)

Where is the pic?


----------



## Rattlesnake Creek (Feb 16, 2011)

I gotta say, it must be pretty cool catching some lunkers on a homemade plug you made yourself. Gotta try that sometime.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 16, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Where is the pic?


op2:


----------



## Noodle (Feb 16, 2011)

I am waiting on the new Bb boom firearm to come out


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Feb 16, 2011)

Noodle said:


> I am waiting on the new Bb boom firearm to come out



 The BB Blowupinyourface maybe ???


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 16, 2011)

BB Boom baby, BB Boom.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 16, 2011)

Noodle said:


> I am waiting on the new Bb boom firearm to come out




Right now, it's in research and development.  Having a hard time keeping the porstaff staffed up for field trials.


----------



## donniehicks (Feb 16, 2011)

the boom is hear to stay .


----------



## Webbslinger (Feb 16, 2011)

Besides we all knor the BB Bam is nerting like a rattlerstrap... It is heer to stey.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Feb 17, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


>



OMG !!!!


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont doubt that the BB Boom will catch fish but, heres where I get lost. Where is he catching these monsters at? If he is catching them in a farm pond or other small lakes then, I dont think the lure has any merit. Put him in a boat and on the high pressure lakes like lainer, sinclair, hartwell, clarks hill etc.....and see how he does. I say his trophy bass catch ratio will almost completely die. Any dumby with a fishing rod and large lure can catch a 10 pound fish out of a small farm pond if he spends enough time fishing them. Do it on a heavily pressured lake. He does that I'll order 5 of them.


----------



## Noodle (Feb 17, 2011)

In short..those big bass were pets he was taking swimming at different lakes.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 17, 2011)

Bathtub Bass = BB BOOM .....Never realized what the BB stood for til now.........


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 17, 2011)

donniehicks said:


> sorry it is different there will be big bass caught.this spring on film. BB.BOOM i comeing near you look out for the new film the 15bl is in atlanta ga bass pro was caught on a bb.boom plug 8.2 at dog river go look for your self. the pic is there



The thing I cant figure out is that 15 lber in Atl BPS has been there for 4 years or so now, caught by a couple young kids in the north georgia mountains before the BB Boom ever surfaced?


----------



## GaMudd (Feb 17, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> The thing I cant figure out is that 15 lber in Atl BPS has been there for 4 years or so now, caught by a couple young kids in the north georgia mountains before the BB Boom ever surfaced?



Maybe it was caught on a BB Boom prototype that was stolen from the double super secret manufacturing facility?


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2011)

After months of looking we have found a new staf member.


----------



## centerc (Feb 17, 2011)

Best swim bait on the market


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 17, 2011)

riprap said:


> After months of looking we have found a new staf member.



He looks like a short cast specialist.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 18, 2011)

riprap said:


> After months of looking we have found a new staf member.



Better hope his mom does not fix any mac n cheese! He will skip out in a heartbeat!


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't believe this is still floating around. Gotta love it!!!


----------



## donniehicks (Feb 28, 2011)

12 pounder has been caught at jackson lake on a dart worm last night


----------



## donniehicks (Feb 28, 2011)

Why do uall have to cut folks down you were not there i think he and outhers on here has done a very good job 15 on swim bait and he has it on film is cool good jog and god bless youall anyway


----------



## timber rattler (Feb 28, 2011)

y'all done got raymond stirred up now. Don't let the BOOM get you


----------



## donniehicks (Mar 17, 2011)

towater time is here


----------



## Paul Parsons (Mar 17, 2011)

Hot dang! Maybe we'll get a new West Point record this spring!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Paul Parsons said:


> Hot dang! Maybe we'll get a new West Point record this spring!


----------



## riprap (Mar 17, 2011)

Paul Parsons said:


> Hot dang! Maybe we'll get a new West Point record this spring!



The staf has nothing to prove there. The record was set and the haterz at GON done us up. What good does it do to catch the records just to have them rejected? Are you telling me bathroom scales are not legit?


----------



## 8pointduck (Mar 17, 2011)

donniehicks said:


> towater time is here



Sure is and I'll be using a REAL fish catching lure........These have got to be the most butt ugly attempts at fishing lures I have ever seen.Let it go Raymund  or Donnie(if that is what you go by now).


----------



## riprap (Mar 17, 2011)

8pointduck said:


> Sure is and I'll be using a REAL fish catching lure........These have got to be the most butt ugly attempts at fishing lures I have ever seen.Let it go Raymund  or Donnie(if that is what you go by now).



You gonna be added to the list.


----------



## Old_Dirt (Mar 18, 2011)

Where can you buy these? I just caught the fever,  BB BOOM BABY!


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Mar 18, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> He tryied to tell ya, he tryied to tell people and they wudnt lissen, now hes got it on felm...love the black micheal jackson thriller jacket too



 BB BOOM BABY, BB BOOM!!!


----------



## Old_Dirt (Mar 18, 2011)

Was anyone else a little scared for the lady when she told him she didnt get the strike on felm?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 18, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out what he has against the Sultan? I dont even bass fish much.


----------



## booboo7353 (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to get a T-shirt


----------



## 8pointduck (Mar 18, 2011)

riprap said:


> You gonna be added to the list.



............Yea BABY


----------



## donniehicks (Mar 18, 2011)

lol uall are a trip and the 16.2 and the 14.6 was on scertifed scale and he will never give up bb.boom 4 life bb. gets the big 1s that is all that matters joke cut up all you want get a black 1 go night fishing see for yourself this is past gon dose not realy matter anymore i have seen the mans wall alot of bigg bass and on film will be out soon sorry were is your bass lets see them please the only 1 i have seen is randel good job ...nice bass 4 sure   the next 1 will be at westpoint on film if you would take the time u my learn something go see the bass on raymonds face book page and the outhers who have caught nice bass nothing els to prove bb.boom get nice bass ....................


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 18, 2011)

He's the boss --


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 18, 2011)

donniehicks said:


> lol uall are a trip and the 16.2 and the 14.6 was on scertifed scale and he will never give up bb.boom 4 life bb. gets the big 1s that is all that matters joke cut up all you want get a black 1 go night fishing see for yourself this is past gon dose not realy matter anymore i have seen the mans wall alot of bigg bass and on film will be out soon sorry were is your bass lets see them please the only 1 i have seen is randel good job ...nice bass 4 sure   the next 1 will be at westpoint on film if you would take the time u my learn something go see the bass on raymonds face book page and the outhers who have caught nice bass nothing els to prove bb.boom get nice bass ....................





...........................wow.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 18, 2011)

Lord have mercy -- Raymond is expanding his horizon.   He's keeping some interesting company these days.

Search for the latest video --

I can't even post a link.

Search for "thetvnet.com"  "bb-boom-hand-made-topwater-fishing lure.htm"

WARNING -- extremely graphic


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 18, 2011)

How did you find that? Why did you find that? And thanks for the warning... there are definitely bad things on that website. 

"Did you get that strike on camera?"


----------



## booboo7353 (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that on the midnight shad video he makes a short cast to the left but the fish is a good 50 feet to his right? He also cast to the left but automaticly turns to the right when he begins reeling. Sounds like he hooked that fish a few minutes before.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Mar 20, 2011)

Skeester, in case you havent been paying attention, they are twin brothers from different mothers.  They even went to different high schools together. 
BB Boom, BB Boom Baby, BB Boom


----------



## riprap (Mar 20, 2011)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> Skeester, in case you havent been paying attention, they are twin brothers from different mothers.  They even went to different high schools together.
> BB Boom, BB Boom Baby, BB Boom



Hey, don't let the cat out of the bag. The big one are coming soon, and if he gets banned we wont get the inside scoop. He keeps things going on here.


----------



## speechless33759 (Mar 20, 2011)

Surprised this thread isnt dead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2011)

speechless33759 said:


> Surprised this thread isnt dead.





Are you kidding me??  You can't "kill" da BB BOOM!!!


----------



## HawgCalla (Mar 21, 2011)

oh man, not the BB boom again...lol 
no strike, 1/2 dead fish, in a 1/4 acre tank pond... tuff conditions there...

I just did a trademark search, none listed for BB Boom.. someone should trademark it,.. the shirts would sell since the lures didn't..lol 
I wont lie.. I would buy one..
 "BB Boom baby"




booboo7353 said:


> Has anyone noticed that on the midnight shad video he makes a short cast to the left but the fish is a good 50 feet to his right? He also cast to the left but automaticly turns to the right when he begins reeling. Sounds like he hooked that fish a few minutes before.




LOL..yea, that was an awful fake cast.... 
"BB Shad Baby"


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Mar 21, 2011)

speechless33759 said:


> Surprised this thread isnt dead.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you kidding me??  You can't "kill" da BB BOOM!!!



Hey it ain't a party without the BOOM


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Mar 21, 2011)

Skeester said:


> I thought something was up; they both have identical writing and grammer skills



"Grammar"


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Mar 21, 2011)

Good catch Rusty.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2011)

BB BOOM season is here baby!


----------



## riprap (Mar 21, 2011)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> "Grammar"



Future staffer.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2015)

BB Boom
It's back!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2015)

And B0$$ aint foolin round this time!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2015)

Bo$$ don't need no fancy eletriconic.......Just The Boom..............cast it out,twitch it,wind it,grind it or let it sit, but don't get caught without it.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

They are hard to find classics now. Most likely the winning bait at the bayou betty fall classic.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 22, 2015)

holy old thread batman


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2015)

BB Boom baby......the Boom is not old,the Boom is not new the Boom is just the most big bass catchin lure ever......Boom has a nack for catchin the big 1s


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2015)

Cast lure,let rings go out,short or long,jerks or just reel in with a buzz,just find out how they like it,Radical strikes!!!!


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Sep 22, 2015)

Bb boom baby


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

gon has lied said my fish was the biggest in 21 years

Postby bb boom » Sun Jan 04, 2009 8:11 pm 

biggest in 21 years not true and now they are retracting my 16.2 and my 14.6 from the recored book i asked atleast 10 time was every thing correct yes everytime they said yes some one needs to look in on this different people took pics off myspace and lied cussed me slandered me got my pc info this is not right iam sorry i do not mean to bring this up hear iam just asking for help evey one els was not looked at this close you do something good and people cry spring i will have them realy cryingGON LET THEM CUSS ME SLANDER ME POST PM THEY ARE ALL STILL THERE AND THEY KICK ME OF SOMEONE STOLE MY ID THEY SAID I HAVE DUL MEMBERSHIP GON IS WROUNG FOR THIS HELP ME IN THIS MATTER OR OTHERS WILL BE CHEATED TO


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 22, 2015)

yep,,, that was 6 years ago,, that he said "wait till spring",,,, I aint seen or heard of any records being broke,,, 

I was actually looking forward to his success, until I watched his videos and did a little reading, of what I could interpret anyhow,,,


----------



## brett30030 (Sep 22, 2015)

6 years of people pig piling jabs on someone that hasn't posted in years. So the guy posted some silly stuff about something he was trying to make, please post your videos so we can mock you.

I hope that makes you feel really better about yourselves. This is a prime example of why this forum has gone down hill. I'm glad to identify a few more people to add to my Ignore Post list so i don't have to see their posts.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 22, 2015)

brett30030 said:


> 6 years of people pig piling jabs on someone that hasn't posted in years. So the guy posted some silly stuff about something he was trying to make, please post your videos so we can mock you.
> 
> I hope that makes you feel really better about yourselves. This is a prime example of why this forum has gone down hill. I'm glad to identify a few more people to add to my Ignore Post list so i don't have to see their posts.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2015)

brett30030 said:


> 6 years of people pig piling jabs on someone that hasn't posted in years. So the guy posted some silly stuff about something he was trying to make, please post your videos so we can mock you.
> 
> I hope that makes you feel really better about yourselves. This is a prime example of why this forum has gone down hill. I'm glad to identify a few more people to add to my Ignore Post list so i don't have to see their posts.



Ignore if you want what you cant ignore is 6 pages and 127 post, but I'm positive the morning coffee club discussing politics at McDonalds is a ton more laughs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

brett30030 said:


> 6 years of people pig piling jabs on someone that hasn't posted in years. So the guy posted some silly stuff about something he was trying to make, please post your videos so we can mock you.
> 
> I hope that makes you feel really better about yourselves. This is a prime example of why this forum has gone down hill. I'm glad to identify a few more people to add to my Ignore Post list so i don't have to see their posts.



I hear what your saying, but he tried to manipulate ga bass fishing records so he could make big bucks off of a lure he made. He would get banned and show up under another name and get banned again. Also came on here and tried to run gon's and the people who got his records taken away through the mud. It's much more than a man who tried to make lures, but had bad grammar. That I could ignore.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll tell you what the BB Boom aint
It aint no cheap,mass produced piece of Chineze crap that was made in a factory by 10 year old child labor that is forced to work 14 hours a day for a bowl of rice,then sent over on a container ship for pennies on the dollar to be painted and sold for $25.00 a pop.....................BB Boom is hand crafted right hear in the US of A out of a fine  American wood then hand painted,bath tub tuned and tested to produce the most radical strikes ever.........


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> I hear what your saying, but he tried to manipulate ga bass fishing records so he could make big bucks off of a lure he made. He would get banned and show up under another name and get banned again. Also came on here and tried to run gon's and the people who got his records taken away through the mud. It's much more than a man who tried to make lures, but had bad grammar. That I could ignore.





brett30030 said:


> 6 years of people pig piling jabs on someone that hasn't posted in years. So the guy posted some silly stuff about something he was trying to make, please post your videos so we can mock you.
> 
> I hope that makes you feel really better about yourselves. This is a prime example of why this forum has gone down hill. I'm glad to identify a few more people to add to my Ignore Post list so i don't have to see their posts.





Fishlipps Revisited said:


>



A six year old post about the BB Boom and Raymond is far from what the problem is in the fishing forum.For one, this place don't have a pulse anymore.If your not posting about pulling planer boards for stripers or video game fishing on one of the big north Georgia lakes for spotted bass then your not fishing .The common man has lost his place around here.The catfisherman,the bream fisherman,the crappie fisherman and the fisherman that likes to fish for bass in a farm pond,the river and creek fisherman,trout fisherman,the bank fisherman etc etc........those type threads hardly get an additional post or two!!!
Fishlipps It's crazy that your cool with anyone about anything


----------



## brunofishing (Sep 23, 2015)

Can I be on the pro staff please!! I have ben tring fo years.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Ignore if you want what you cant ignore is 6 pages and 127 post, but I'm positive the morning coffee club discussing politics at McDonalds is a ton more laughs!!!!



6 pages is pitiful. Some forums do that in an hour


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> 6 pages is pitiful. Some forums do that in an hour



Very true Troy!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> Can I be on the pro staff please!! I have ben tring fo years.



Porstaf package in the mail


----------



## brunofishing (Sep 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Porstaf package in the mail



Thanks buddy!!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 24, 2015)

*yeah the fun ended long ago...*

Thanks for the prostaf package! BB FALL CLASSIC better watch out!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2015)

bayoubetty said:


> Thanks for the prostaf package! BB FALL CLASSIC better watch out!



Magnem edition........You guys better bring your A game!!!!


----------



## 61BelAir (Oct 25, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> bath tub tuned


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Oct 26, 2016)

video does not exist


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

brett30030 said:


> 6 years of people pig piling jabs on someone that hasn't posted in years. So the guy posted some silly stuff about something he was trying to make, please post your videos so we can mock you.
> 
> I hope that makes you feel really better about yourselves. This is a prime example of why this forum has gone down hill. I'm glad to identify a few more people to add to my Ignore Post list so i don't have to see their posts.




You can add me to your ignore list!


----------

